# Never get tired looking at this stuff



## myingling (Sep 7, 2014)

Fellow that ordered this one couldn't make his mind up for all wood or the black tube so spun both sections up for this grunt all 3 pieces come from same stick ,,,,flamed osage

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thems is purddy.


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 7, 2014)

Sharp looking call, either way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

